# Maryland Shooting



## Atthatday (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok, here we go, a shooting in Annapolis, MD, in a newsroom.

For those who live in he area, is everyone ok?

Will post article later.


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry to see that  on TV now... 5 dead..
my heart goes out to the families.


----------



## Shula (Jun 28, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Ok, here we go, a shooting in Annapolis, MD, in a newsroom.
> 
> For those who live in he area, is everyone ok?
> 
> Will post article later.




This is wild because that alt right dude Milo Yanna-something recently said he cannot wait until people start assassinating media folk/journalists! Something like that. I wonder what the background circumstances were?! Off to google.

ETA:
They haven't said motive in this yet but I read Milo said that earlier today. I cannot find the original tweet I read but here's something along those lines. Making me think of when we spoke of calling the police on black folks earlier being an organized, coordinated thing. This is so awful. These people are wicked.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 28, 2018)

Shooting at Capital Gazette newsroom in Annapolis, Maryland
Updated 4:39 PM EDT June 28, 2018

Multiple people were shot Thursday at the Capital Gazette newsroom in Annapolis, Maryland, a reporter at the newspaper said
There were multiple injuries and fatalities, two law enforcement sources told CNN.

One person is in custody who is believed to be a shooter at the Gazette building, a law enforcement official told CNN.A law enforcement source says a shotgun was used in the shooting.

Anne Arundel County Police Lt. Ryan Frashure confirmed there were injuries.
He said authorities are trying to secure the building and can't confirm the exact location of the shooting.
"I just don't want to give you guys inaccurate information at this point," he said.

P￼hil Davis, a Gazette reporter, tweeted the"gunman shot through the glass door to the office and opened fire on multiple employees."

"There is nothing more terrifying than hearing multiple people get shot while you're under your desk and then hear the gunman reload," he said.
"This is a newspaper we live with every day," Susan O'Brien, a spokesperson for the city of Annapolis said. "Our hearts are with the family."

O'Brien said  Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan was on the scene.
Earlier, Hogan tweeted he was "absolutely devastated to learn of this tragedy in Annapolis."
"Devastating. My heart is with Capital Gazette and the people of Annapolis right now," Maryland Senator Ben Cardin tweeted.

The ATF and FBI said they are also responding to a shooting at that location.
The Capital Gazette is owned by The Baltimore Sun.

© 2018 Cable News Network, Inc. A Time Warner Company. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## danniegirl (Jun 28, 2018)

Eta i was totally wrong

 About suspecr being black that was a different shooting


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m a Marylander and I never heard of this paper.  My first thought was that the shooter had a personal motive, not a political one.  If it were political, there are lots of other larger papers he could have targeted.


----------



## Kiowa (Jun 28, 2018)

ugh...I used to work right at this location...prayers and thoughts go out to those injured...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2018)

I heard there's a white male in custody.

Milo should be ashamed!!!


----------



## pear (Jun 28, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Suspect first pic appears to be of a black man



Agree @YvetteWithJoy....I also heard that the shooter was white.

Well if the shooter was black we know how this would go down and we would definitely be getting an earful about it from that dude in the White House.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 28, 2018)

Is everyone ok? Please check in with us.

The suspect, who is allegedly white, was allegedly not injured, and had a shotgun.

I’ve said it before, and I’ll say it again: if true, I better *NOT *ever hear another policeman talk about “I was in fear of my life”, again!!!!!! More on my thoughts later.

Please keep in mind, this story is developing, so everything is alleged, except of my opinion, the suspect’s ethnicity.

From press conference: NO gunfire exchanged between suspect and police.


----------



## pear (Jun 28, 2018)

So he was captured alive after killing at least 5 people...so yeah he definitely is NOT black!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm getting angry.

ETA: A reporter keeps saying, "The guy chose to live, sooooooo . . ."


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 28, 2018)

pear said:


> So he was captured alive after killing at least 5 people...so yeah he definitely is NOT black!!!



Alive and UNinjured.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 28, 2018)

Supposedly Sean Hannity blamed Maxine Waters for this. So Trump and the racist Milo Y don’t count. Ugh...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2018)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Supposedly Sean Hannity blamed Maxine Waters for this. So Trump and the racist Milo Y don’t count. Ugh...



Omg, no he didn't!!! Uggggghhhhh!


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 28, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I’m a Marylander and I never heard of this paper.  My first thought was that the shooter had a personal motive, not a political one.  If it were political, there are lots of other larger papers he could have targeted.



Fellow Marylander checking in. The Gazette is owned by the larger paper, The Baltimore Sun. Anything and any motive is possible.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 28, 2018)

I went to the zoo today ... in effort maintain my sanity.


----------



## French Rouge (Jun 28, 2018)

reeko43 said:


> Fellow Marylander checking in. The Gazette is owned by the larger paper, The Baltimore Sun. Anything and any motive is possible.



I agree. The larger newspapers could have tighter security for entry. This paper may have been an easier target.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 28, 2018)

(Sarcastic) How is tbe suspect in custody but the police cannot identify him? The news is reporting that the suspect doesn't have id and won't cooperate.

Ummm...I am sure if they blast his photo on social media, he would be identified in seconds.

What is really going on?


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 28, 2018)

Wowzers. I used to see those papers around my old UPS building. How sad.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 28, 2018)

reeko43 said:


> Fellow Marylander checking in. The Gazette is owned by the larger paper, The Baltimore Sun. Anything and any motive is possible.


Good points.  I only today heard about those comments about shooting the media..  So now my SECOND thought is that, yeah, it could be political or anything or nothing.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 28, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> Ummm...I am sure if they blast his photo on social media, he would be identified in seconds.
> 
> What is really going on?


That's the sentiment on Twitter.

Although I did hear they've identified him with facial recognition software as a 39 year old who had a previous interaction with a senior employee at the paper.

ETA: Never mind, the on-going press conference there's no facial recognition software used but they did say he's in his late 30s.

ETA #2: 38 year old Jarrod Ramos is the suspect. He was involved in an unsuccessful defamation suit against the paper. They're not sure this is the motive.  The reporter involved in the lawsuit isn't with the paper currently.


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 28, 2018)

Darn shame white guys can't cope with life when things don't go their way.  They should all be forced to undergo mandatory mental health screenings.


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2018)

Hannity should be ashamed of himself... that's if he knows what shame actually is... I'm not surprised though. Opportunist at the highest level.  If she should resign, so should Hannity, Rush Limbaugh and all those disgusting political commentators who have been fanning the embers of racism for far too long ( I listen to them for research purposes.. lol)

God will protect _Ms. Waters_... how ironic is her name at a time like this!




ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Supposedly Sean Hannity blamed Maxine Waters for this. So Trump and the racist Milo Y don’t count. Ugh...


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 28, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> (Sarcastic) How is tbe suspect in custody but the police cannot identify him? The news is reporting that the suspect doesn't have id and won't cooperate.
> 
> Ummm...I am sure if they blast his photo on social media, he would be identified in seconds.
> 
> What is really going on?


I read where he burned or did something to his fingers so no fingerprints and had no ID on him...so I guess they mean "positive" ID.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 29, 2018)

Jarrod Ramos? Is he part Latino?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow, I used to work at the mall down the street from there. SMH.


----------

